# Guys With Earrings-Thoughts, Opinions...



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

What are your thoughts on guys who wear earrings? Especially older guys (like me):O
I ask this as a lot of men want to get their ears pierced and wear earrings, but feel that others would not approve of this, so they don't get their ears pierced. 
There is a fear/anxiety of what society's opinion of them would be.
I know I felt like this for years, I was scared of what reaction I would get from others, but when I turned 50 last year i said "to hell with what people think" and got my right ear pierced to match my already pierced left and now proudly sport earrings (studs) in both ears.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't never remember which is which with the earring thing. It makes no sense.

Personally, I just don't need another hole in my head. My brains might leak out or something.


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

thanks for the reply. 
By "never remember which is which with the earring thing" do you mean which ear pierced means what? 

There is no meaning anymore. back in the 80's left ear pierced for guys meant you were straight and the right ear pierced meant you were gay. That was what I had heard at the time and had my left ear pierced in 1986 when I was 21. I did it mostly to piss off my father, I think and because I was desperate to be "cool". 

Since the 90's guys have been piercing both ears and it doesn't really MEAN anything anymore. Most guys nowadays get both ears pierced because, well, we have 2 ears. 

The "left ear/right ear only" is not that common anymore and most of the guys you see with only one ear pierced are the "old fashioned" ones who still believe the "left ear straight/right ear gay" rule. Some guys still think that both ears pierced means that you're gay, so if they are not gay, they resist getting both done.

I am not gay, but I don't think that both ears pierced means anything in regards to sexual orientation, just that it looks stylish and trendy. This is the reason I got both ears pierced.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I remember someone at school kept telling me "get an earing, it will make you cool" but I didn't want one, I got my eyebrow pierced years later partly out of boredom of the mediocrity of my own face lol, didn't ever heal up properly though. I think small hoops in both ears on a guy can work and look good.



















some jobs don't like it when you have jewelry on or forbid the use of wearing it.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I have worn earrings on and off since I was of age 6. While I like to wear them I need to get a small earring, much smaller than what I have, as the earring hole is getting torn because of the weight of the earrings I currently have. I want to get a piercing over my eye as well, but I am scared it will make my skin start to sag and fall down, exactly like what have happened to the hole in my ear.

I have had all kinds of earrings, and pendants. Somewhat similar to these were my latest but as said I had to stop using them:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jtbrock said:


> thanks for the reply.
> By "never remember which is which with the earring thing" do you mean which ear pierced means what?
> 
> There is no meaning anymore. back in the 80's left ear pierced for guys meant you were straight and the right ear pierced meant you were gay. That was what I had heard at the time and had my left ear pierced in 1986 when I was 21. I did it mostly to piss off my father, I think and because I was desperate to be "cool".
> ...


Yeah, it was the left ear-right ear thing. I never thought about getting an earring so I didn't give it a second thought. You have to keep up the look with the earrings, though. Some guys could really pull it off.

It's better than those ones that stretch the earlobe - there is like no turning back with those. At least with earrings, the holes can grow back.

My mom double-pierced her ears in her 50s. I think it was for the same reason. :stu


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Personally it has zero appeal to me, my ears will forever remain unpierced. That said, I have no issue and make no judgments about guys that do decide to wear earrings. I think it looks good on some guys, or at the very least, makes them look unique.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Sign my petition to ban earlobe mutilation


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

unemploymentsimulator2016 said:


> I remember someone at school kept telling me "get an earing, it will make you cool" but I didn't want one, I got my eyebrow pierced years later partly out of boredom of the mediocrity of my own face lol, didn't ever heal up properly though. I think small hoops in both ears on a guy can work and look good.
> 
> some jobs don't like it when you have jewelry on or forbid the use of wearing it.


Yeah, I agree that small hoops can look good on guys. I mostly wear studs, either black or fake diamond ones. (can't afford the real thing). I would like to wear small hoops but don't think I can pull off the look.
In regards to jobs frowning on piercings, it was my boss at work (female mid 50s) who suggested I get my right ear pierced to match my left as it is more trendy. that comment gave me the courage to get my right ear pierced last year. so no worries about the workplace. I work in an office/warehouse facility and there are about 8 guys who wear earrings, 6 in the warehouse (including a supervisor) and 2 in the office including me. We all wear them in both ears.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I used to wear an earring, and it actually helped me pull a girl once!
In the morning, she told me that she liked me because she thought I was a 'bad boy', partly because of the earring! (i'm not a 'bad boy' at all!)
Girls are nuts

Sometimes I think about completely changing my character (playing a role) and get myself covered from head to toe in tattoos and stuff (even though i'm not really a fan) to give me a 'niche' and pretending to be a 'bad boy' and help me pull girls!


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I've had 2 earrings in my left ear since 1993 and never once stopped to think what someone else would think of it(well, until I came to SAS anyway). I really don't give two ****s...or even one ****. Do what makes you feel good and to hell with what everyone else thinks.
It's definately out of the ordinary nowadays. I just think of them as a confident person who isn't afraid of self expression...pretty much along the same line as having visible tattoos.


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

jsgt said:


> I've had 2 earrings in my left ear since 1993 and never once stopped to think what someone else would think of it(well, until I came to SAS anyway). I really don't give two ****s...or even one ****. Do what makes you feel good and to hell with what everyone else thinks.
> It's definately out of the ordinary nowadays. I just think of them as a confident person who isn't afraid of self expression...pretty much along the same line as having visible tattoos.


I totally agree. I don't care what people think either (though I used to when I was younger). I think a lot of people do worry too much about what other people think. it's your life, you should be able to do what you want with it.
It is still out of the ordinary, there are not a lot of guys with earrings but the ones who do sport them are confident and not afraid of self expression. I know that my self confidence has soared since I started wearing earrings.


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yeah, it was the left ear-right ear thing. I never thought about getting an earring so I didn't give it a second thought. You have to keep up the look with the earrings, though. Some guys could really pull it off.
> 
> It's better than those ones that stretch the earlobe - there is like no turning back with those. At least with earrings, the holes can grow back.
> :stu


Yeah, they are called plugs, I think, or gauges. I have no desire to get those. They can look cool on some people, but once you don't want to have them anymore, you have to get plastic surgery to get your ears fixed. The real big holes are gross and I don't see the point of those, but that's just my opinion...


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

hot af


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jtbrock said:


> Yeah, they are called plugs, I think, or gauges. I have no desire to get those. They can look cool on some people, but once you don't want to have them anymore, you have to get plastic surgery to get your ears fixed. The real big holes are gross and I don't see the point of those, but that's just my opinion...


 There are going to be a lot of those surgeries. people just don't think. It's not professional, that's for sure.

Then they could snap and then you have two dingledangles just flapping in the breeze :afr.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

ScorchedEarth said:


>


I think Mr. Clean should get his right ear pierced. Left ear only is so 1980's :laugh:


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> There are going to be a lot of those surgeries. people just don't think. It's not professional, that's for sure.
> 
> Then they could snap and then you have two dingledangles just flapping in the breeze :afr.


I think there is an increase in plastic surgeries for broken earlobes. Someone on another chat forum was soliciting donations so that he could get the surgery because his grandma couldn't stand looking at him with the gauges.

As well, you are correct, it is not professional. but most people who get the gauges don't intend on going into high end business type careers (unless it's a tattoo/piercing parlour) but most of them just don't think it will be a problem in the future. They are in for a rude awakening...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I like normal earrings. You mostly see tunnels and gauges nowadays which I'm not so keen on.

The benefit of wearing normal hoops or studs is that you can just take them out for your job anyway.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I like small hoops on a guy's ears as well! They can look so rakish and cool. 

(I can't bear to get piercings myself. ;_; )


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i used to wear them in my 20s.left and right side.
. no hoops tho , i think they look suspect . those gauges if thats what they called are beyond horrible. 


i had some black diamonds and real diamonds. medium sized, i loved the way they looked. i still have the holes in my ears they never close but i stopped wearing earrings a few years back, feel to old to wear them now.


----------



## trepid (Dec 18, 2015)

They look tacky and gauges are just, no.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I got my left ear pierce when I was 15. A friend of mine got me drunk and convinced me that a sewing needle and some ice would do the trick lmao and well I guess it did.


I grew up in a very ultra-conservative family in a very small, ultra-conservative right-wing town so for me to do that was kind of a big deal. I've actually grown up to be pretty right-wing liberal by the way I guess I totally rebelled against my parents and the environment I was forced to grow up in. I've thought about getting them both pierced again I'm just debating in my head if that would be the right look for me or not. But if you have to ask then I guess it's probably not, so I probably won't.


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

andretti said:


> i used to wear them in my 20s.left and right side.
> . no hoops tho , i think they look suspect . those gauges if thats what they called are beyond horrible.
> 
> i had some black diamonds and real diamonds. medium sized, i loved the way they looked. i still have the holes in my ears they never close but i stopped wearing earrings a few years back, feel to old to wear them now.


I'll bet they did look cool. I like black studs myself and small (4mm) cz studs are my favourites.

you're never too old!!! I'm 50 and I have earrings in both ears.


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> I got my left ear pierce when I was 15. A friend of mine got me drunk and convinced me that a sewing needle and some ice would do the trick lmao and well I guess it did.
> 
> I grew up in a very ultra-conservative family in a very small, ultra-conservative right-wing town so for me to do that was kind of a big deal. I've actually grown up to be pretty right-wing liberal by the way I guess I totally rebelled against my parents and the environment I was forced to grow up in. I've thought about getting them both pierced again I'm just debating in my head if that would be the right look for me or not. But if you have to ask then I guess it's probably not, so I probably won't.


i grew up in an ultraconservative home as well. Half the reason I got my ear pierced in the 80's was to piss off my father, I think. He was not happy, but he had tattoos from when he was in the navy, so what could he say about a single earring?

the thing about getting both your ears pierced, you can try it and if you're not comfortable with the look, just take them out. I pierced my right ear last summer to match my left, but it got infected. I took it out to let it heal up, then re pierced it in September. Have worn them in both ears ever since and have gotten (mostly) compliments.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I like it as long as it's normal earrings and not those gauges thingys. I hate stretched ears, it looks gross. Normal earrings/small rings are thumbs up from me. 
Ironically i'm a girl who's never had my ears or anything else pierced, lol. But that's only bc of anxiety. I would deffo do it otherwise.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

I think ear piercings can look good guys. I also don't mind gauges, I think they can look cool in smaller sizes (although I doubt I'll ever be getting them). I only have two lobe piercings so far, planning to get an industrial in my right ear pretty soon.


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

BotanicIvory said:


> I think ear piercings can look good guys. I also don't mind gauges, I think they can look cool in smaller sizes (although I doubt I'll ever be getting them). I only have two lobe piercings so far, planning to get an industrial in my right ear pretty soon.


I agree that some gauges can look OK. As long as they aren't really huge. The smaller ones can look OK on some people. They are common among the younger generation around where I live. 
I only have 2 lobe piercings(1 in each ear) and that's all that I want. Upper ear piercings like the industrial that you mentioned can look good on some people as well.


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

Fangirl96 said:


> I like it as long as it's normal earrings and not those gauges thingys. I hate stretched ears, it looks gross. Normal earrings/small rings are thumbs up from me.
> Ironically i'm a girl who's never had my ears or anything else pierced, lol. But that's only bc of anxiety. I would deffo do it otherwise.


Hopefully someday you can overcome your anxiety and get pierced! Like a lot of people I think piercings are cool, especially ears. I wish I had gotten into piercing when i was younger. I only got my left ear pierced when I was 21 (almost 30 years ago). but piercing wasn't as common back then as it is now.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

saline said:


> I used to wear an earring, and it actually helped me pull a girl once!
> In the morning, she told me that she liked me because she thought I was a 'bad boy', partly because of the earring! (i'm not a 'bad boy' at all!)
> Girls are nuts


i've not worn mine in about 3 years, but reading my own post back, I think I might put it back in!
Anything to help increase my chances I guess!!!:O


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

saline said:


> i've not worn mine in about 3 years, but reading my own post back, I think I might put it back in!
> Anything to help increase my chances I guess!!!:O


i think you should get your other ear pierced and wear earrings in both ears that way you'll double your chances!:grin2:


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

jtbrock said:


> i think you should get your other ear pierced and wear earrings in both ears that way you'll double your chances!:grin2:


:grin2:


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't think it's attractive.


----------



## jtbrock (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's responses regarding this.

Like I mentioned previously I know there must be some guys out there who experience a lot of social anxiety with regards to wanting to wear earrings but not doing it because of being afraid of what people will say. This can cause a lot of anxiety. I know it did with me. 

You know, everyone has an opinion and you can go nuts worrying about everyone's opinion of something you do, or don't do. You only have one life and you have to live it ON YOUR TERMS!. You are the boss of your life. If you REALLY want to do something, and it's not illegal or immoral or hurting others, then go for it. Doing something that makes you feel better about yourself is an amazing feeling and can increase your self confidence and self esteem.

From the responses on here and on other forums, as of 2016, guys wearing earrings is just not a big deal anymore. Some people think it's fine, some people think it's ugly or stupid and a lot of people really just don't care. 

I hope through these responses, that someone has been encouraged to get their ears pierced and wear earrings, and not worry about other people's perceptions of them. Chances are their perception of you will be that you are "cooler" than they thought before. Maybe if you're a teenager, some girl (or guy) will think you're more attractive and your wearing earrings will give you self confidence to ask this person out on a date. Who knows. 

I guess what I'm saying is don't let society anxiety hold you back from doing something you want and that will ultimately make you feel good about yourself.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I had a singular small hoop thing in my ear up until last year. It was one of those ones where if you take it out, you aren't going to be able to get it back in. So I didn't bother going to get another one installed after I took it out for job interview purposes. Overall, nobody really gave a damn at all. I did notice that nobody really else had them anymore, so I reckoned it was out of style. Shrug. 

Earring vs. no earring has made no difference in the attracting ladies department either. That still stands at zero.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Guys with earrings is fine with me. I think it can be cool. Express yourself through your style. I like expressive, creative people.
I personally don't wear any jewelry (more minimalist style perhaps) 
Never had piercings in my ears or elsewhere.


----------

